# NUC10i7FNH2 with I219V ethernet controller on 12.1-RELEASE not detected?



## Dragony (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi!

I have purchased one of that brand new NUC10i7FNH2, but it doesn't detect any network interface than loopback. 
Anything I can do to make it work? Thank you!


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 6, 2020)

Your Ethernet controller: I219-V
Your WiFi controller: Wi-Fi 6 AX201

Probably your generation of I219-V is not supported yet. Try 13-CURRENT or upstream drivers for FreeBSD.

ID of the WiFi card is 8086:06f0, which is not on the list of supported IDs in 12.1. But you can easily disassemble the unit and replace the module to a compatible one (try Intel or Atheros).


----------



## patpro (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello,

Any update on this? I'm thinking about buying a NUC10 too, but I'm worried about hardware support, especially ethernet.


----------



## aponomarenko (Aug 11, 2020)

Take a look at this commit https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/commit/933837ffb5e11d4274e16969b82b4445ed17812a (from Jun 4, 2020)

Looks like it adds support for I219-V on this device.


----------



## patpro (Aug 11, 2020)

thanks, does it mean it's in CURRENT only?


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 11, 2020)

I just bought a nice Skylake embedded box and it has both i210 and i219 chips.
The i210 works as igb0 and the i219v shows up as em0 yet it don't work on FreeBSD 12.1.





						NDiS B535 - Digital Signage Player - Overview - NEXCOM
					

This page describes the Overview of NEXCOM NDiS B535 - Digital Signage Player. NDiS B535 is a powerful digital signage player which is built around the superb technology of 6th generation Intel® Core™ processor family series and Q170 PCH integrated graphics controller.




					www.nexcom.com


----------



## aponomarenko (Aug 12, 2020)

patpro said:


> thanks, does it mean it's in CURRENT only?



Sure


----------

